# Baileys No21 ease and excel



## RightMove (25 January 2017)

Heya, has anyone any reviews on no 21 I cannot find any online at all, my feed shop says it will be good for weight gain on a TB


----------



## Casey76 (26 January 2017)

It's all floor sweepings and additives.  Personally I'd avoid at all costs...

From the Bailey site:
Soya Bean Hulls, Oatfeed, Alfalfa Meal, Alfalfa & Green Oat Straw Chaff, Soya Oil, Distillers&#8217; Grains, Ground Beet Pulp, Micronised Wheat, Soya Bean Meal, Molasses, Micronised Soya Beans, Micronised Linseed, Wheatfeed, Vitamins and Minerals, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Beta-Glucans (0.15g/kg), Magnesium Carbonate, Fructo-oligosaccharide (3g/kg)


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 January 2017)

agree I would rather buy a bag of micronised linseed then you control how much you feed, if you want to feed alfalfa you could buy alpha a molasses free and then buy a vitamin and mineral supplement if you wanted, the rest of what is added in that bag is rubbish wouldn't feed any of it and you will probably find buying it separately will work out much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## charterline (27 January 2017)

I don't think baileys horse feeds are made of "floor sweepings"...


----------



## fairyclare (27 January 2017)

charterline said:



			I don't think baileys horse feeds are made of "floor sweepings"...
		
Click to expand...

No you are right - its not just Bailey's, its all commercial feed companies - obviously  it isn't actually swept up off the floor but it is all waste by product. 

Agree with Pinkvboots, Alfa and micronised linseed would be a better choice.


----------



## RightMove (28 January 2017)

He's on alfa a oil, and I started him with micronised linseed a couple of weeks ago , I previously had him on healthy tummy and he was doing well but he went off it he's a seriously weird fussy eater which isn't good for a horse that is crap with his weight over winter I also feed fibre beet and conditioning cubes, a spoon of tumeric fenugreek seeds and two pumps of linseed oil, need something high in fibre low in starch and sugars my other lad happily looks like a cob through winter on alfa a fibre beet and same supplements and pony nuts , both are TBs also have adlib haylage and fed 3x a day :/ he only ever seems to thrive in summer when grass is good


----------



## tallyho! (28 January 2017)

charterline said:



			I don't think baileys horse feeds are made of "floor sweepings"...
		
Click to expand...

You're right, some if it is actually useful . Wouldn't you rather just feed the good stuff though and cut out the waste products? I can appreciate that it's convenient, it reduces industrial waste and I suppose it is fibre after all. It's personal preference - not everyone has time to mix straights and therefore suits many owners and there's no doubt horses can do very well on compound feeds.

Through my own personal research, I've found straights cost less in the long run and provide more nutrition gram for gram and if something upsets the horse I can cut it out or add something very easily. Ease and Excel suggests a non-heating calorie rich formula which the following provides (even if you take out the "fillers":-

Soya Bean Hulls - soya bean skin
Oatfeed - oat hulls  (which is about 30% of an oat grain which is either burnt or put in low cost feedstuffs e.g. horses, rabbits)
Alfalfa Meal - the tougher bits grounds down - used as fertiliser
Alfalfa & Green Oat Straw Chaff - just chaff which is a good ingredient as fibre is important
Soya Oil - GM soya 
Distillers Grains - used beer-making grains which are actually useful but we tried them on the cows and they were so wet, it cost more in bedding
Ground Beet Pulp - you can buy this cheaper separately
Micronised Wheat - IR cooked wheat really good but oats are much better for horses
Soya Bean Meal - GM soya
Molasses -sugar
Micronised Soya Beans - IR cooked GM soya
Micronised Linseed - cheaper separately
Wheatfeed - wheat hulls (dust) 
Vitamins and Minerals - they are never properly balanced 
Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride - salts and minerals 
Beta-Glucans (0.15g/kg) - whats in the hulls 
Magnesium Carbonate - you can find in vit n min supp
Fructo-oligosaccharide (3g/kg) - probiotics


----------



## RightMove (28 January 2017)

I'd need a degree to mix all that haha, how do you learn how much to add and mix etc it's something I would consider but only IF I know I am doing it right


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 January 2017)

You don't say how much his having? maybe try grass nuts if you think it's grass that is keeping the weight on hence him dropping in winter, you can feed quite large quantities of them and most horses like them.


----------



## tallyho! (28 January 2017)

RightMove said:



			I'd need a degree to mix all that haha, how do you learn how much to add and mix etc it's something I would consider but only IF I know I am doing it right
		
Click to expand...




Pinkvboots said:



			You don't say how much his having? maybe try grass nuts if you think it's grass that is keeping the weight on hence him dropping in winter, you can feed quite large quantities of them and most horses like them.
		
Click to expand...

I second grass nuts soaked with speedibeet with a decent vitnmin supp will do wonders. You can always add oats and micronised linseed if you think he needs still more calories.

As for not knowing how much, if the baileys suggests 1 scoop, I think half that for straights as you are giving good quality ingredients. 

You don't need a degree ... it tells you how much on most bags. Experiment


----------

